# dead terribilis?



## piznipy (Aug 19, 2008)

I have had this mint terribilis for more than a year now and when I bought him/her he/she was already 6 months old and seeing as I have never heard it call I have assumed it is female. Anyways she has been going strong for a long time now and she is very tough but just recently (within a day) I found her lying completely limp at the bottom of the tank. I assumed she was dead so I picked her up and was about to throw her away but then I looked closer and her throat is moving and her stomach as well. I immediately set up a little sick container with all the eseentials and she is still lying flat with her legs limp as I type this. I decided to put in some fruit flies to see how she would react and her right leg twitched a little bit. I definitley need some help asap, and I am hoping my luck prevails and she stays alive. Help!


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

im no expert but i would put it away from any noise or flashing lights that can stress it out, take out the flies, and leave it alone. Probably a seizure im thinking...


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Wait i take that back about the seizure...is the humidity high enough? has she been eating?


----------



## piznipy (Aug 19, 2008)

I have been vacuuming today, I have had the humidity pretty constant for a while now and she has been eating. She almost looked more plump than normal when I picked her up and she was hopping around and ok mayby a day or two ago. Is there any weblinks that I can go to? Thanks.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Your best bet is probably Dr. Frye, search his name and send him a PM or an Email. Wish i could help more but im new to dart frogs and can only tell you what ive read.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

What are the temps? Could be a heat stress reaction as well.

Phyllobates are extremely sensitive to temperatures over 80°.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

If she was unusally plump, it could either be a bacterial infection, chytrid or she could be egg-bound if she has not been breeding in awhile; however, you say the humidity has been high, so it is less likely to be eggs binding. In any case, she needs a doc's advice soon.


----------

